# concern about the roundup ready GM feed?



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.i-sis.org.uk/newPathogenInRoundupReadyGMCrops.php?sms_ss=email&at_xt=4d626f6ab2cac894,0

This scares the hell out of me. I need to learn more about what's in my animals feed as well as my own.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 21, 2011)

That's Monsanto at it's best.  It should scare the hell out of all of us!  Think the pestisides we're exposed to now are bad? - we ain't seen nothin' yet!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't use chemicals in my garden and I grow as much of my own food as possible. I have experience with lawn and garden chemicals in a retail setting. I have never heard of these roundup ready crops! It blows my mind that anyone could think that it would be okay to mess with things to that degree. I understand...nothing ventured, nothing gained...but there seems to have been evidence of potential health risks that aparently didn't outweigh the governments greed. sick


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 21, 2011)

They have gone crazy....... .......  They are fighting now to end lableing ..so we won't know it's GMO food...... time to bring this too and end!!! 

  GMO Alfalfa is being planted this yr...... Sugar beets are already GM....


----------



## freemotion (Feb 21, 2011)

If you eat anything from the grocery store that is not made with ALL organic ingredients (labels love to shout that the product is made with organic this and organic that, but the rest of the ingredients are not organic unless the label is clear about it) and you eat anything containing corn, soy, or wheat, you are eating GMO's.  And lots of herbicides and pesticides.  Veg oils are really, really bad, too.

It is frightening.  I now grind my own flour, and will be growing my own corn for corn meal this year.  I have had a soy-free home and barn for several years now.  I've read that 2/3 of the foods at places like Whole Foods and Trader Joe's contain GMO's, and it will be getting worse now that Whole Foods, Organic Valley, and Stoneyfield are all endorsing GMO's in organic-labeled foods and animal feeds.  Many discussions on this over at sufficientself.com.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 22, 2011)

FWIW Azure also has GMO free alfalfa pellets.  They've gone up a bit in price and I expect them to continue as all costs are on the rise but currently a 50# bag is $12.90 - not too bad.  

We have no idea what the long term effects of these GMO crops are having on us and our livestock.  And even if we avoid them ourselves, are the livestock or livestock by-products you're consuming eating them - if so, ultimately you are too.

There are some interesting films available regarding GMO.  "The World According to Monsanto" is one.  "The GMO Trilogy" is another.  And the film "King Corn" will give you an idea of how far reaching corn and it's by products are.  Lots of info on this out there, just not in the main stream.

This is slightly off topic but Free, but what kind of grinder do you have?  I have a Nutrimill and we grind all our grains ourselves.  I don't have space to grow enough corn to eat AND grind, so I intend to grow just sweet corn, but I do grind my own cornmeal with organic GMO corn.  I buy organic popcorn from Azure and my Nutrimill grinds it into cornmeal.  With that and fresh ground soft wheat I can get FABULOUS corn bread.  

I LOVE my Nutrimill for fresh GMO free flours!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

I have an ancient All-Grain mill that I found on craigslist for $60!!!  It does an amazing job.  I started with my Vitamix, but this mill makes much better flour.  Isn't it amazingly good?  So much better than any storebought ww flour and cornmeal.  I didn't realize how rancid the storebought stuff was until I ground my own the first time.

I even make cookies and such with all ww flour now.  We find that "regular" things taste flat and bland and boring to us now.  Guests gobble up our food and wonder why it is so good....we never tell them what is in it until after they eat and they are always amazed that it is so good, even the hardcore junk food eaters.

We still don't eat a lot of grains, so I'm thinking I can grow my own by rotating crops each year in the veg gardens and storing it carefully for 2-3 years, until that crop rotates through again.  This year will be heirloom Indian corn and a little experimental buckwheat.  Next year will be wheat.  Then maybe oats if I can figure out how to get the hulls off.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 22, 2011)

Interesting. I'll be looking for those films as well as more info on growing my own grain... Thanks for the input


----------



## chandasue (Feb 22, 2011)

It's so disturbing and with so many former Monsanto puppets now working for the USDA don't look for any changes soon... I honestly don't know what it would take to get it changed. But count me in when someone figures it out!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 22, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> We still don't eat a lot of grains, so I'm thinking I can grow my own by rotating crops each year in the veg gardens and storing it carefully for 2-3 years, until that crop rotates through again.  This year will be heirloom Indian corn and a little experimental buckwheat.  Next year will be wheat.  Then maybe oats if I can figure out how to get the hulls off.


How much space are you devoting to this? I've been thinking about growing my own wheat as well but couldn't find good info on how much sq ft vs. yield.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 22, 2011)

I think education is the only obvious place to start.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 22, 2011)

I also want more info on growing my own.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the early planning stage but am thinking I can get plenty from rotating through my gardens that are around 30x30 feet.  It will also provide me with some good straw for bedding!  If I am underestimating, I'll just dig up another few feet of gardening space.  Who needs lawn, anyways?


----------

